# BIG Hi TO ALL YOU TT LOVERS



## paulyo98 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello everyone good news at last, I was told earlier my ibis TT SE was in stock and ready to be picked up. Which means i'll be leaving my Orange focus ST which has been good fun, and moving into more of a quality driving seat. Hope to see some good topics in the TT [smiley=gossip.gif] forum.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

paulyo98 said:


> Hello everyone good news at last, I was told earlier my ibis TT SE was in stock and ready to be picked up. Which means i'll be leaving my Orange focus ST which has been good fun, and moving into more of a quality driving seat. Hope to see some good topics in the TT [smiley=gossip.gif] forum.


Hey there and welcome from a former ST owner 

Hope you enjoy the TT, which im sure you will  

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Mate welcome to the forum.
Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

